# Monkey Pox will shut down the world again



## supremeautismo (May 21, 2022)

I’m hearing more people talk about the “rising cases” of monkey pox, and , it’s an ugly disease.  No one now is innoculated against smallpox because it was eradicated, which means even though it’s a treatment, it’s not widely available. *None* of the treatments are widely available.

Many people said that covid would end up being the Patriot Act in what countries can do for the “greater good” in terms of disease.  We got out of the covid panic too quickly, now we have another relatively not deadly but difficult to treat disease right on schedule.  

Can’t wait for another cucked cycle, I wonder who’s making the most money.


----------



## Chilson (May 21, 2022)

Seems to only affect gays and is only spread by direct touch/sexual contact from what I am hearing.

And most countries are not willing to invoke more ire from the populace by locking down again. Not to mention the economic meltdown already developing in its beginning stages that would occur in full force. Hell, quite a few countries would probably collapse trying to lockdown again.

Then again, politicians are stupid so who the fuck knows.


----------



## Ted_Logan (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Bixby Snyder (May 21, 2022)

Chilson said:


> Seems to only affect gays and is only spread by direct touch/sexual contact from what I am hearing.


I heard it only infected blacks? Or maybe just black gays?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 21, 2022)

I wish they would try. The lesson has not been learned.


----------



## Maurice Caine (May 21, 2022)

Good riddance. I really am tired of social life.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (May 21, 2022)

We’re nearing the end.


----------



## Jarch6 (May 21, 2022)

Chilson said:


> Seems to only affect gays and is only spread by direct touch/sexual contact from what I am hearing.
> 
> And most countries are not willing to invoke more ire from the populace by locking down again. Not to mention the economic meltdown already developing in its beginning stages that would occur in full force. Hell, quite a few countries would probably collapse trying to lockdown again.
> 
> Then again, politicians are stupid so who the fuck knows.


GRIDS II electric boogaloo

Anyways, in the U.S. they'll at least wait until after the midterms to pull this shit again. With regards to optimism, I'd be more bearish as despite a certain aura of disbelief in the apparatchik's Covid policies there was little substantive pushback throughout most of the world and the people on top made out like bandits during the whole ordeal. They might say, "fuck it, we can lock up the cattle again they're _already _used to it."


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 21, 2022)

If they lock down again they are going to have to sustain whoever they want around on gibs and cull the rest of us, because the economy really, truly, not joking this time, cannot do it again.

A lot of people are already living on the edge of breakdown on every level (financial, mental, etc.) And a lot are more wary this time than they were 2 years ago. Yeah wine aunt types will never learn. But I know a guy who always has been lefty/socialist and "high speed public transit!" who just bought a massive truck and started preparing to bug out "next time."

Maybe they want to find out what this guy is like when pushed to the point he no longer accepts their bullshit, but I'm not especially curious.


----------



## Screamer (May 21, 2022)

Chilson said:


> Seems to only affect gays and is only spread by direct touch/sexual contact from what I am hearing.



Yeah but we live in dumb times. COVID mostly affected old and fat people who were already sick. Yet that didn't stop anything.

With the dumbness of identity politics, they could never run a health campaign targeted just or mainly at gay people. That would be stigmatizing the gay community and because technically straights could get it. They'd have to overreact and focus on straights. As identity politics seems to always harm minority groups. As it can never focus in on that group ever having an issue specific to them.


----------



## I am vomit (May 21, 2022)

Just avoid zoos, fags, and niggers and you're fine.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (May 21, 2022)

Hasn't Magic Johnson had AIDS for over 30 years and he's okay. I'm not too worried.


----------



## Russian Bot (May 21, 2022)

I think gay people getting diseases more is a form of evolution. It's nature removing a pointless branch. 

By extension one day, that might mean the rest of us too.


----------



## Russian Bot (May 21, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> Hasn't Magic Johnson had AIDS for over 30 years and he's okay. I'm not too worried.


He was rich enough to source albino limb stew to cure it.


----------



## Crazedking (May 22, 2022)

I just want them to try to lock us down for the faggotpox. Keep squeezing ppl til they blow the fuck up in your face. i fucking dare the power that be.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (May 22, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> Just avoid zoos, fags, and niggers and you're fine.


The bad news is that if you live in America, you can't.


----------



## Wormy (May 22, 2022)

All Cops Are Based said:


> The bad news is that if you live in America, you can't.


Only if you live in cities.  Come on down to the rurals and you can do that pretty reliably.

Anyhou, if it means I get more paid time off or the schools get less traffic, I could care less. I kinda want it to be legit lethal this time. People will have a better case for overreacting. 



Crazedking said:


> I just want them to try to lock us down for the faggotpox.


You got locked down? Again, go to the rurals. We barely did shit except close schools for a month and a half and stores/restaurants had shorter hours for a year. You can live with that, right?


----------



## A Series Of Tubes (May 22, 2022)

Crazedking said:


> I just want them to try to lock us down for the faggotpox. Keep squeezing ppl til they blow the fuck up in your face. i fucking dare the power that be.


I wish, but alas the more they ramp the fearporn up the more retards that still watch the news will bend over and comply.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 22, 2022)

If they do force another lockdown over Monkey Pox, there should be a mandatory castration for the gays.

Do it for the greater good of humanity.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 22, 2022)

They won't lock anything down. Recently they have been talking about the commie cough again. The Democrats lost Virginia last years because of their lockdown mania. With the midterms coming up they could try the lockdown shit again. If they start to go all hysterical and desperate. Desperate people do desperate things.

But I doubt it.


----------



## ShittlerNiggler (May 22, 2022)

>support gay rights
>dies from a random disease that can only spread through faggots in large number
Immoral countries get what they deserve


----------



## Spud (May 22, 2022)

I am reminded of a comic. The premise of it was fauci giving a speech about how selfish these people were for willing spreading dangerous diseases by getting together in large groups then shows that he was giving a speech in front of a pride parade


----------



## I am vomit (May 22, 2022)

All Cops Are Based said:


> The bad news is that if you live in America, you can't.


If you don't live in cities you can.


----------



## Polish Businessman (May 22, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> They won't lock anything down. Recently they have been talking about the commie cough again. The Democrats lost Virginia last years because of their lockdown mania. With the midterms coming up they could try the lockdown shit again. If they start to go all hysterical and desperate. Desperate people do desperate things.


Conspiratard take: Lockdowns mean mail-in ballots, and mail-in ballots mean...


----------



## Shapes (May 22, 2022)

I've only seen a single image collage of one of these recent cases. The media seem to be using medical journal photography from no earlier than 2003. It came from the Monkeypox Outbreak General which I then hunted down on twitter. Only a possible modern case, take with a grain of salt until more images surface.



Spoiler


----------



## supremeautismo (May 22, 2022)

Shapes said:


> I've only seen a single image collage of one of these recent cases. The media seem to be using medical journal photography from no earlier than 2003. It came from the Monkeypox Outbreak General which I then hunted down on twitter. Only a possible modern case, take with a grain of salt until more images surface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



48 hours seems a little extreme for this reaction.  It says the incubation time is from 3-8 or even 12 days and it starts off by feeling sort of out of it, enlarged lymph nodes, etc. 48 hours to go from feeling sort of yucky to on death’s door— yeah, unless this super duper is airborne AIDS this time, I might have to put my tin foil hat on for this one.

Besides, people in England just look that way.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 22, 2022)

supremeautismo said:


> 48 hours seems a little extreme for this reaction.  It says the incubation time is from 3-8 or even 12 days and it starts off by feeling sort of out of it, enlarged lymph nodes, etc. 48 hours to go from feeling sort of yucky to on death’s door— yeah, unless this super duper is airborne AIDS this time, I might have to put my tin foil hat on for this one.
> 
> Besides, people in England just look that way.


Could have Stevens Johnson syndrome either triggered by the pox or from some other cause. (Lots of drugs etc can set it off)


----------



## supremeautismo (May 22, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Could have Stevens Johnson syndrome either triggered by the pox or from some other cause. (Lots of drugs etc can set it off)


Quick Google search/Wikipedia read and it seems like an absurd amount of medications can cause this.  Must be an unfortunate genetic mutation that some people have, since even something as minor as ibuprofin can cause it.  Poor bastard was just horribly unlucky.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (May 23, 2022)

If they couldn't lock down with their "scary" new Omicron variant, how well could they do with Monkeypox. The elite who terrorized us with lockdowns has burned bridges with nearly everyone at this point, their narrative failed, those who perpetuated those laws has stopped because they realized how powerless they are because any form of lockdown and restriction would result in massive uprising like the freedom convoy in Canada and those wanting to convince the government to lockdown via psychological warfare don't realize that the government for the first time in years are afraid of us. The news about Monkeypox only indicates how desperate they are to recreate their catalyst of destruction they loved so much that everyone else hated.


----------



## Resunoit (May 23, 2022)

They couldn’t lock down again. We’re having shortages in supplies right now, and it’s not just toilet paper. The economy is already close to crashing and it would be too much of a risk. And with Biden’s rapidly falling approval ratings, they couldn’t do it again. They’re too focused on Roe vs Wade right now anyway. How many people have actually heard of this disease? I didn’t hear about it until Null mentioned it on a stream.


----------



## Muu (May 23, 2022)

_Another virus! hope we don't have another lockdown and get stimulus again I can't be inside all day and play video games with no work, that was a Nightmare!_


----------



## Bixby Snyder (May 23, 2022)

Polish Businessman said:


> Conspiratard take: Lockdowns mean mail-in ballots, and mail-in ballots mean...


Dems have historically had difficulty getting the younger voters and minorities out to vote. It’s why MTV and other shitty zoomer platforms run the ‘get out to vote’ shit so hard. Mail-ins make it so their lazy fuck base can do that shit from the couch. It’s why they push mail-in voting so hard.

If MonkeyPox, GRIDs, or fucking the common flu is their excuse — they  will it for mail-ins.


----------



## Polish Businessman (May 23, 2022)

Rumply4Skyn said:


> Dems have historically had difficulty getting the younger voters and minorities out to vote. It’s why MTV and other shitty zoomer platforms run the ‘get out to vote’ shit so hard. Mail-ins make it so their lazy fuck base can do that shit from the couch. It’s why they push mail-in voting so hard.


I think the real motives are even worse. Why do they fight the voter ID acts so hard? 
I wonder if the average NYT reader is aware how uniquely ridiculous this american system with third-party ballot harvesting, electricity bills as ID etc really is. No other country, even in Sub-Saharan Africa does this kind of shit. 
For example, when the first wave of COVID hit Poland, the government (right-wing) tried to organize a mail-in election, because COVID dangerous and the Constitution doesn't allow them to postpone it. All the left- and center-aligned media cried bloody murder, all the lawyers and experts explained how it's unsafe and only in-person voting with a photo ID is reliable. And the government eventually backed down, postponed the election and did it in a normal way a few weeks later (wasting millions of already printed mail-in ballots). Now fast forward a few months later, and in America all the liberals are spewing nonsense about poor niggerinos not having a photo ID, the need to "fortify" and so on. Are they not aware how ridiculous this is?


----------



## Wallace (May 23, 2022)

Monkeypox is nowhere near as transmissible as coof. It requires very close proximity for human-to-human contact, like touching infected lesions. There are well-known antivirals that treat it and we have an old school, very well known vaccine against it that has been around for decades. This is a nothingburger. You'd have to be retarded to think this will result in any meaningful lockdown.


----------



## trailcamwhore (May 23, 2022)

Polish Businessman said:


> Are they not aware how ridiculous this is?


They know we can't stop them yet.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (May 23, 2022)

Booga booga monkeypox be rayciss gimme jawwdins


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 23, 2022)

Polish Businessman said:


> I think the real motives are even worse. Why do they fight the voter ID acts so hard?


And to add more on the table they fight the voter ID but not the shitty vaccine passport. Talk about contradictions.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 23, 2022)

Roe vs. Wade gets yeeted -> riots in cities -> close contact with lots of people -> monkeypox spreads -> @Hollywood Hulk Hogan announces that we're all locking down for like a month


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 23, 2022)

Chilson said:


> Seems to only affect gays and is only spread by direct touch/sexual contact from what I am hearing.
> 
> And most countries are not willing to invoke more ire from the populace by locking down again. Not to mention the economic meltdown already developing in its beginning stages that would occur in full force. Hell, quite a few countries would probably collapse trying to lockdown again.
> 
> Then again, politicians are stupid so who the fuck knows.


Where are you guys hearing it only affects gay people? It's spread through bodily fluid transmission, which can happen in straight or gay sex. Just because you read something on /pol/ doesn't mean it's true, and in fact, it's probably not true


----------



## Chilson (May 23, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Where are you guys hearing it only affects gay people? It's spread through bodily fluid transmission, which can happen in straight or gay sex. Just because you read something on /pol/ doesn't mean it's true, and in fact, it's probably not true


From the fact that every time a new story talks about it breaking out, the major location where it spreads from is some gay bar or gay bath house,

Can straight people get it? absolutely. But its mighty suspicious that it appears to only be majorly spread through the degenerate gay community. Much like some other sex-based transmissive disease from the 80's.


----------



## Skitzels (May 23, 2022)

Locking down due to MonkeyPox would be the quickest way to get most of society to rise up against the rainbow menace


----------



## tehpope (May 23, 2022)

I would say the libs aren't gonna lock us down again. Especially with a disease that only spreads via fucking. But the libs are hella retarded. They will. They don't live in reality. They have their own world they live in and in it, another lockdown is fine.


----------



## SNAFU (May 23, 2022)

Planet of the apes except less monkeys rising up and  more restrictions


----------



## Sad Crusader (May 23, 2022)

Monkey Pox Government will shut down the world again. Fuck you, nigger.​


----------



## Polish Businessman (May 23, 2022)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Where are you guys hearing it only affects gay people? It's spread through bodily fluid transmission, which can happen in straight or gay sex. Just because you read something on /pol/ doesn't mean it's true, and in fact, it's probably not true


Because straight people don't have unprotected anal sex with hundreds of partners a year. Yes, they can get the virus but the transmission rate will be close to zero. It applies to all STDs:


----------



## supremeautismo (May 23, 2022)

Polish Businessman said:


> Because straight people don't have unprotected anal sex with hundreds of partners a year. Yes, they can get the virus but the transmission rate will be close to zero. It applies to all STDs:
> View attachment 3312240



Why is it that gay men spread it so much? I know with AIDS 1.0 anal fissure/tears exacerbated the spread, it went directly into the blood stream that way.  But plenty of women ho around and some are even stupid enough to fuck bisexual guys; are the numbers of whoring women inflated or are gay men just dirtier?


----------



## Polish Businessman (May 23, 2022)

supremeautismo said:


> Why is it that gay men spread it so much? I know with AIDS 1.0 anal fissure/tears exacerbated the spread, it went directly into the blood stream that way.  But plenty of women ho around and some are even stupid enough to fuck bisexual guys; are the numbers of whoring women inflated or are gay men just dirtier?


Prostitutes in the US seem to have HIV prevalence comparable to gay men, but due to criminalization it's hard to measure. The trick is that only a small minority of men ever use their services, so it doesn't spread beyond that group. Note that the study mostly measured some bottom-tier negros The more expensive girls can select their clients and use condoms, they also probably leave the market once infected.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 23, 2022)

Polish Businessman said:


> Because straight people don't have unprotected anal sex with hundreds of partners a year. Yes, they can get the virus but the transmission rate will be close to zero. It applies to all STDs:
> View attachment 3312240


It's spread through close bodily contact with an affected person. That could mean a lot of ways, more than just sex


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 23, 2022)

Return to monkey pox.


----------



## A Series Of Tubes (May 23, 2022)

This just in - Fauci and Buttigieg buttfucking started the outbreak.


----------



## a terminal posture (May 23, 2022)

supremeautismo said:


> Why is it that gay men spread it so much? I know with AIDS 1.0 anal fissure/tears exacerbated the spread, it went directly into the blood stream that way.  But plenty of women ho around and some are even stupid enough to fuck bisexual guys; are the numbers of whoring women inflated or are gay men just dirtier?


First of all, its basically impossible for a women to spread aids to a man (through sex), so the chain immediately breaks down in the straight population.  Additionally, it's actually quite difficult to transmit AIDS.  It's estimated that only one in two hundred sexual acts will result in a successful transmission.  So you really need to lead a hyper-promiscuous lifestyle (hundreds of partners a year) to keep the chain going.  Almost no straight people get those numbers and most practice serial monogamy.


----------



## The-Patriarchy (May 23, 2022)

When all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (May 23, 2022)

But I'm not gay?


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (May 23, 2022)

UtadaWasabi2 said:


> But I'm not gay?


_LBGTQ supporters wear masks! Don't be super-spreaders! Only bigots don't mask! Mask up for queer rights!_

and other such sentiments.


----------



## Manah (May 24, 2022)

Theoretically possible, in practice unlikely.

Monkeypox isn't airborne and requires contact with infected sores or bedding or the like that's been infected.

That being said, i can guarantee you we will continue to see more diseases transmit to humans from animals as we continue to stamp out the last of the wilderness for new amazon warehouses or whatever..

Climate change will also exacerbate this as it forces animals to migrate.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 24, 2022)

It's just one Current Thing after another.

I really am getting tired of Current Year.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (May 24, 2022)

Ted_Logan said:


> View attachment 3306434


Imagine having a perfectly good original version of this meme and choosing to make it furry.


----------



## Biggusstickus (May 24, 2022)

I saw someone post that there was going to be another lockdown in June, can't remember which thread it was from, maybe the Coronavirus or Vaccine Booster thread.  I'm wondering if the next lockdown is because of the Monkey Pox.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (May 24, 2022)

Just don't have gay sex bro, what the fuck?


----------



## urr13 account (May 24, 2022)

Can't people just accept that there are things that can make you sick and take whatever personal percautions they want while leaving other people alone to make their own decisions and decide their own risk tolerance?

Wear a mask, drink hand sanitizer, inject every possible vaccine, take your horse dewormers, and if all else fails live like the bubble boy.

But no mandates, please, for the love of God. No lockdowns, no mask mandates, no vaccine mandates, no vaccine passports. I would rather a plague than lockdowns and mandates. I would rather my city be routinley carpet bombed than more lockdowns and mandates.


----------



## TerrorSperg99 (May 24, 2022)

Hopefully people put up more of a resistance this time if the lockdown does occur. But given how brainwashed the npcs are I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (May 24, 2022)

NO NOT EBOLA EBOLA WILL GET US ALL


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 24, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> Wear a mask, drink hand sanitizer, inject every possible vaccine, take your horse dewormers, and if all else fails live like the bubble boy.


The woke cult and and the tyranny behind them want the modern world to be "safe and secure" - just like a prison tries to be.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 24, 2022)

TerrorSperg99 said:


> Hopefully people put up more of a resistance this time if the lockdown does occur. But given how brainwashed the npcs are I wouldn’t count on it.


Good point about the npcs, I wonder what would be the last straw for them?


----------



## Mr Bunny (May 24, 2022)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Good point about the npcs, I wonder what would be the last straw for them?


Never, didn't the father whose daughter got sodomized ass to mouth in the state of Virginia act all apologetic?


----------



## Wormy (May 24, 2022)

ShittlerNiggler said:


> >support gay rights
> >dies from a random disease that can only spread through faggots in large number
> Immoral countries get what they deserve
> View attachment 3307260


What about the gays that don't get it?


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (May 25, 2022)

No, it won't.


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 25, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> What about the gays that don't get it?


Things that contradict the narrative aren't real.


----------



## LikeRivenIRL (May 25, 2022)

supremeautismo said:


> Why is it that gay men spread it so much? I know with AIDS 1.0 anal fissure/tears exacerbated the spread, it went directly into the blood stream that way.  But plenty of women ho around and some are even stupid enough to fuck bisexual guys; are the numbers of whoring women inflated or are gay men just dirtier?


Cos of the sheer amount of sexual partners. An average-looking fit gay guy in his 20s can be having sex with multiple people EVERY DAY depending on where he lives.
Also pnp.


----------



## Baraadmirer (May 27, 2022)

I don't think monkeypox is going to be as serious as as COVID because it's not airborne, and it's not the first time the virus has appeared in the world, so the medicine sector has something to work off of to cull transmission and mitigate symptoms.


----------



## Shapes (Jun 7, 2022)

I've been keeping an eye on the Monkeypox Outbreak General for any and all imagery that emerges on current cases. Here are the current images being circulated and what I've been able to gather from them. These are most current to oldest between June 6th and May 28th.



Spoiler









This is an image an Anon posted from VisualDx, a subscription based dermatologist medical image database.



Spoiler








This image was posted without context but appears modern

Now we move on to the truly horrific... These images were circulating on social media in Pakistan 3 weeks ago and just made it  to /MOG/ on the 28th. There has been a lot of conflicting information about them, I've tried to source as much information as possible.



Spoiler











Spoiler









They come from Pakistan social media (supposedly), one of the original sources is Twitter where I was able to find a campaign style post branding them as fake.


Spoiler








source

These images have sparked a contradictory news deluge in Pakistan. I would find articles from May 23ed warning about the first patient and the location of the infection obviously reacting to the images being shared on social media in that country. 



source

These articles were countered days later with contradictory information, or at the least worded to quell panic. Such as "no case of monkeypox _has been diagnosed_"



source

Which would make sense as an article pointed out 2 days prior that no diagnostic facility is equipped to detect monkeypox in Pakistan!



source

Additional researching led me to a newly submitted letter to the editor submitted to the Journal of Medical Virology June 1st by accredited virologists titled
The emergence of monkeypox virus, new challenges to the healthcare settings in Pakistan​


source

"As of May 23, 2022, Pakistan has confronted two rarely occurring cases of the zoonotic monkeypox infection that has spread over 12 countries around the globe. According to the doctors of Lahore Jinnah Hospital, Pakistan."

By no means was this fake news, unless these virologists were lying when they submitted this a week ago.


On a side note, today the Daily Mail published an article on the first monkeypox patient to go public.



source

Will continue to keep an eye on things as they emerge.


----------

